# Hand auger



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone was lucky enough to get a power auger, and don't need there hand auger anymore. Don't matter what it looks like as long as it cuts.The boss (my wife) isn't to happy about buying a new one since we have are first little one on it's way soon.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I got one only used a few times folds in half and everything its just sittin in my garage 15 bucks its yours!!


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

What size is it? Where in SLC?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome back, Jackalope. Glad you found us and I hope you find your auger. Still catching whites by the dump or is that someone else?


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Welcome back, Jackalope. Glad you found us and I hope you find your auger. Still catching whites by the dump or is that someone else?


Yeah I'm back. Nope not me I haven't been white fishing since sept or so.

I though i've posted on this site before I guess not.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

schaueelab said:


> I got one only used a few times folds in half and everything its just sittin in my garage 15 bucks its yours!!


Thanks for holding on to it for me, I'll let you know when I can get it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had one but I gave it to Jat 83 this fall, you're just alittle to late.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Have a hand auger right now  power augers are so much better!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 next year I will be posting a hand auger for sale...


----------

